# DIY Gloss black alloy refurb



## mitchellinman (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi guys, need a bit of expert help....Popped into my local paint supplies shop (colourtone) and bought some bits for the project...
I went in for...
Gloss black aerosols (upol as have used these before)
etch primer
standard primer
Clear (laquer)

although came out with.......
Gloss black aerosol

Hi build primer....it was 3 times the price! the guys whom were very knowledgeable said that it wasting time using the two types of primer and I should hi build which they said was etch and primer in one and will last alot longer-can I use this all over the alloys, including the parts not sanding down to bare alloy?

Hb body 2k aerosol clear-I had seen this on the internet and seemed intrigued..i believe this to be almost fake 2 pk? deffinatley better than standard clear but not as good as the screw can release 2k aerosols.

The main advice I need is whether I should have stuck to the 2 seperate primers?

Also Ive read many differing views on whether to flat back the gloss black after each coat or leave the flatting untill the final coat of clear (after it sets hard)

Many thanks in advance.
Alex


----------



## mitchellinman (Jan 19, 2006)

Can anyone help? I may start them tommorow....


----------



## mitchellinman (Jan 19, 2006)

http://semproducts.com/product-catalog/specialty-products/primers/high-build-primer-surfacer/

this is the primer I was sold instead of etch...


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

With the gloss I would flatten it back after each coat dont go mad with it, after each coat it just gives the next coat something to cling to. on the last coat of black flatten it back as you will still get a gloss finish even when you have dulled it back


----------



## djbarren (Apr 2, 2012)

If ur stripping right back to the aluminum they will need etch primed then primed for paint. If u want to give the paint any chance of lasting.


----------



## mitchellinman (Jan 19, 2006)

Thats what I thought but the guys at the shop said the above linked primer is better than etching and then primer on top! 
Ive always etched and then primered in the past but the guys said things have moved on and this is from the states as the new 2 in 1 product.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Id feel better with a proper etch base then as you say primer on top, do what you will be happy with.


----------

